# Jules Richard stereoscopic camera



## Dany (Sep 18, 2017)

Jules Richard has been a French camera manufacturer very active between  circa 1893 and 1955
It is mainly known by collectors for its large range of sophisticated stereoscopic cameras called Verascope.
I would like to show you a simple stereoscopic camera created by this manufacturer and named Glyphoscope.
Glyphoscopes are format 45x107 mm stereoscopic cameras using plates
Today, I have the chance to have on my shelves the type 1,2 and 3 according to the classification given in the McKeown's guide. These versions were released circa 1905.

The type 1 and 2 have molded bodies made in a material called "ivoirine" at the time (in fact some sort of bakelite)

Type 1:






Type 2:





The type 3 has similar shape but with a wooden body covered with leatherette The leather is normally black but some colored versions have been released. Mine is dark green.

Type 3 :





These cameras have a very astute feature. The metallic front of the camera that is housing the shutter only may be easely removed from the body and the camera can then be used as a stereoscopic viewer.





Dany


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 18, 2017)

Very nice.

I remember the first time I saw a stereo image. It was amazing to see the features come to life.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I remember the first time I saw a stereo image. It was amazing to see the features come to life.


I have a slight obsession with stereographic photos. The obsession started at an antique store with the funky viewer and 25 images. I have since been buying images. I only buy the photo type. There are so many unusual and interesting images to explore.


----------



## IanG (Sep 19, 2017)

Very nice, have you ever used any of them ?  Ilford would cut the film if you asked during their annual ULF campaign

There's a famous rock guitarist heavily into Stereo cameras, Brian something *may*be   I went to a slide show of colour Stereo pictures about 30 years ago and the images were stunning.

I'd like a large format stereo camera and have some ideas to explore, I have two 203mm f7.7 Ektars but one's US made. the other UK and I  don't think they will be a close enough match, the UK one is in a Prontor SVS #0 shutter, the US version is unusual as it in a #1 Graphic Compur (so focus register is different anyway).

Ian


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 19, 2017)

You find some of the most interesting cameras.


----------

